# Orvis Recon 6wt for sale



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Orvis Recon 9ft 6wt for sale. Used but in nearly perfect condition. Comes with rod sock and tube. Really enjoy the rod but purchased a new 6wt so this one needs to go. Looking to get $300.


----------

